# St Joseph Peninsula State Park Surf Fishing ???



## mcfay (Sep 25, 2012)

We originally were going to St George but the camping spots are all full.  We have never been to St Joseph St. Pk.  Does anybody have any tips about the best surf fishing there. Thanks


----------



## fairweather (Sep 25, 2012)

I haven't fished SGI, but I fish SJP a lot. I visited SGI once but didn't have a chance to fish. Based on what I saw, and what I read on this forum, if you can fish the surf at SGI, you will do fine at SJP. It seems like the conditions are very similar. The beach is awesome, with the first sand bar usually within casting distance with a little effort. Depending on season, you can expect pompano, Spanish, bluefish, ladyfish, whiting, the occasional red, flounder, and of course the usual annoyance of catfish. Don't forget your gold spoon. If you can fish the bay side with a boat or yak, it is an incredible trout and red fishery.


----------



## bany (Sep 27, 2012)

I would not go to St. JSP at all! Not to relax, not to camp,and especially not to fish.


----------



## mcfay (Sep 27, 2012)

Bany,,,,,  Can you explain your post please.  Thanks


----------



## nickel back (Sep 27, 2012)

bany said:


> I would not go to St. JSP at all! Not to relax, not to camp,and especially not to fish.



...Im with ya...plz everybody stop going to St.JSP



thats my fishing hole,camping spot,and most of all to relax


----------



## fairweather (Sep 27, 2012)

Hmmm....  You guys make a very good point. On second thought, it's always cold, rainy, and windy there, and I never catch fish. I don't know why I keep going back!


----------



## mcfay (Oct 2, 2012)

Sounds like my kind of place ! If ya'll will not be there it will have to enjoyable.


----------



## Pavy (Oct 2, 2012)

When are you headed down mcfay?  My dad and I will be camping and kayaking (and surf fishing) there from 10/12 - 10/16.


----------



## bany (Oct 4, 2012)

mcfay said:


> Sounds like my kind of place ! If ya'll will not be there it will have to enjoyable.



 Sorry mcfay, haven't been around. I hope you got the point. I've been going for well over a decade and I'm a newbie. It can be hard to get a spot at times. More and more folks go there. There isn't really much out there but nature, Enjoy!


----------



## Yankee in GA (Oct 4, 2012)

And racoons.......lots of them.


----------



## nickel back (Oct 6, 2012)

Im leaving out Monday morn,going to do some surf fishing,do not care what bites are what I catch,just want to enjoy the time with my son and watch him enjoy the fun of camping and surf fishing......


----------



## nickel back (Oct 12, 2012)

well we had a blast,caught lots of shark at St. Joe but,the incoming tides was early in the morne(3am to 5am)and the bite was on the incoming tide) the time we was down there so we took a small road trip to Alligator point and done some surf fishing there,that is were we caught some nice trout and a 25 to 30 pound bull red(it took a lady fish head with my sons hook in it).Wish I had some pics to show but the camara was messed up


ps...I do not like the rules they have for pets and St. Joe park,do not take your dog to St. Joe park....just saying


----------



## mcfay (Oct 15, 2012)

We enjoyed our trip to St Joe.  The camping was crowded but we had reserved the pull through spot and it worked fine.  We really enjoyed the environment, sand , trails and people we met.  As far as fishing, The tide was not in until early morning.  I had alot of fun catching some 2 foot sharks late at night ( 12 - 1:30am) .  Did some wading in the bay out from the boat ramp ( first time for me) and although I did not catch anything, I did have several good hook-ups bouncing a gulp shrimp around.. Just need to change my set-up next time with fresh line.  My wife had a blast just wading around the edge looking at all the critters swimming around.  I tried the big rocks in the sharp turn right past the air-force base area and caught several different fish there.  I also caught 2 really nice flounder  at the boat ramp bouncing a gulp shrimp under the docks.


----------

